

Startup School Pre-Party - marcog1

For those attending Startup School later this month, we're hosting a pre-party on Friday 19 October. Location is TBC as it depends on numbers, but it will be near Standford.<p>RSVP here or on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/events/425017657562473/
======
mahyarm
I don't think facebook is a very good venue for organizing this, since
unconnected people cannot invite themselves into the event.

